
Man tunnels into GameStop, steals games - Mithrandir
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/1/17/man-tunnels-gamestop-steals-games/
======
Ygor
Am I the only one who thought the tunneling from the title didn't refer to the
actual digging of a tunnel, but some kind of an online attack aimed at a site
called GameStop?

~~~
clearf
I assumed it was an SSH tunnel, and wondered if game stop had ISOs on a server
and burn-on-demand business.

------
mahmud
The last time someone had that much in a combination of muscle, patience, and
stupidity, he built Burj Dubai.

~~~
iwwr
Out of lego blocks? Because, besides stupidity (or megalomania) you sort of
need some cash (or credit) too :)

------
iwwr
A genuine minecraft fan.

~~~
Qz
_...it's refreshing to see that some still long for a simpler time when a
pickaxe and patience was all you needed._

Was thinking the exact same thing.

------
patio11
It's not stealing, it's copyri... oh wait.

~~~
nickpinkston
You wouldn't tunnel into a car dealersh...

------
kleiba
I'd be interested to know what the "trail of evidence" was the guy left
behind. Did he lose his driver's license? Did he rent the empty building in
his own name?

~~~
angrycoder
breadcrumbs of course.

------
nickpinkston
There was actually a pre-release Duke Nukem Forever disk inside - worth 100K
on the Hong Kong market... (j/k)

------
honza
What a douche.

